# At what week did you deliver your twins??



## Mahogany

I'm big and unconfortable...but so happy and anxious to meet my two baby boys....

How manys weeks were you when you went into labor with your twins?


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt even make it to 30 weeks lol

29 weeks and 6 days.. I bet your fed up. Being there is two there and your only two weeks away from what they call term!! 

x


----------



## Kitty23

Lol I'll be watching this thread! xxx


----------



## nickystwins

I made it to 33 weeks and 3 days. They weighed 5lb 5ozs and 5lb 3ozs. It wont be to long until you meet your babys!


----------



## _Vicky_

I was induced at 37+4 - I am sure I would still be pregnant if I hadnt been lol they showed no signs of arriving by themselves. They were 5lb4 and 5lb12 xxx


----------



## twinmummy

I was 36 weeks and 3 days. My twins were 4lb 11oz and 5lbs. Good Luck with delivery!


----------



## vineyard

Elective at 36+6. 7 lbs 7 oz and 6 lbs 10 oz.


----------



## auntcarrie

Hello & congratulations!

I gave birth at 35+5 due to rapid onset of pre-eclampsia. (I had an OB appointment at 34+4 that showed slightly elevated blood pressure, and then at 35+4 it was thru the roof and my protein levels were very high.) 

The girls were 5.7 lbs and 6.2 lbs -- couldn't imagine what they would have weighed at 39 weeks (which was when they were going to do the C-Sect if I lasted that long - I was convinced I was going to be pregnant forever!!!).

Good luck to you!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun - I'm 32wks at the mo, and thankfully not delivered yet, but am increasingly uncomfortable. Babies measure 5Ibs and 4Ibs 6 already, so struggling. Daren't complain tho, cos last baby emerged at 24wks, and consider myself sooo lucky to have got this far.

They're both breech at the mo, and there is now talk of them not sectioning me til 38wks :0
Not sure there's any stretching room left in my abdomen!

Friend of mine gave birth to twin girls on Thursday (Farron and Pheobe) at 38+4 days - they were 5Ibs 9 and 5Ibs 11 x


----------



## mamato2more

38 tomorrow and holding..hoping it's not too far off yet though! Man, am I huge!
I went to the mall the other night just to get out, ended up talking with some security guards who were there and they had been making fun of how huge I was..I laughed so hard! I made fun right along with them, as did my sis who was with me!


----------



## TwoBumps

31 + 3 due to pre eclampsia. The boys were 3lbs 8 and 3lbs 14 x


----------



## akcher

34+6 my babies stayed 4 weeks at NICU but they are great now


----------



## vineyard

mamato2more said:


> 38 tomorrow and holding..hoping it's not too far off yet though! Man, am I huge!
> I went to the mall the other night just to get out, ended up talking with some security guards who were there and they had been making fun of how huge I was..I laughed so hard! I made fun right along with them, as did my sis who was with me!

My husband would get mad when people would stare and tell me I'm huge. I just laughed because I'd be staring at me too!!


----------



## mamato2more

vineyard said:


> mamato2more said:
> 
> 
> 38 tomorrow and holding..hoping it's not too far off yet though! Man, am I huge!
> I went to the mall the other night just to get out, ended up talking with some security guards who were there and they had been making fun of how huge I was..I laughed so hard! I made fun right along with them, as did my sis who was with me!
> 
> My husband would get mad when people would stare and tell me I'm huge. I just laughed because I'd be staring at me too!!Click to expand...

That's it! I agree! I posted my 38 week pic, but I look smaller in it than I did earlier, because they have dropped in a big way...Can't wait till my appointment tomorrow..Seriously thinking of trying a sweep...


----------

